# Vagas para desenvolvimento e suporte na Mandriva Brasil

## Genix Info

MANDRIVA BRASIL (CONECTIVA) contrata profissionais de desenvolvimento e suporte:

1. Profissional de desenvolvimento (kernel). Requisitos: experiência em desenvolvimento e manutenção do kernel de Linux.

2. Profissional de suporte técnico. Requisitos: experiência em suporte técnico interno e externo, conhecimentos avançados no sistema operacional Linux e soluções para servidores: DNS (BIND), web server HTTP/HTTPS (Apache), FTP, SMTP, IMAP, POP3, SQUID, SARG, SAMBA, OpenVPN, LDAP, Firewall e boot remoto. Desejável: Certificação Mandriva ou LPI.

Local de trabalho: Curitiba/Paraná. Jornada: de segunda a sexta-feira, das 09h às 18h. Início: imediato. Benefícios: plano de saúde e odontológico, vale refeição, seguro de vida.

Interessados deverão enviar currículo, com pretensão salarial, para: curriculo_tech@mandriva.com.br.

Fonte: http://br-linux.org/2012/vagas-para-desenvolvimento-e-suporte-na-mandriva-brasil/

----------

